

Ask: HN what's your work environment like? (survey) - diego

I recently ran a survey at my office to see what software developers think about their work environment. I'm curious to see how we compare to the readership of HN. Here's the survey, I'll share the results when I have 100 responses.<p>http://dbasch.polldaddy.com/s/work-conditions-232
======
mooli7dm
Accessing this site from my work computer, I get "Access Denied: content
categorization: Interactive Web Applications".

That ought to tell you a lot about my work environment!

------
zootm
"Acceptably quiet" and "acceptably private" are pretty subjective -- I found
myself answering yes to both despite the fact that my work environment is
fairly noisy, and not st all private. These things (especially the latter) are
acceptable.

------
ScottWhigham
You'll probably get more responses if you make it clickable:

<http://dbasch.polldaddy.com/s/work-conditions-232>

